# 30 AMP Cord melted at electronic meter



## Lala (Jun 22, 2019)

I have a 2006, 30 amp tug trailers. At My RV Park   where 30 amp coed plugs in at, the electric meter has dual plugins. One for 50 amp, and for 30 amp. About 3 months ago I had an AC unit pluged into the second plug. It has worked wonderful all this time. In the past, if I have had an issue with using too much power, my breaker would kick and shut it all off. But yesterday i left for 2 hours, with my real ac set to auto. But i did not have the window ac on at all! When i returned home, i went to plug my fan in and it barely had power to it...then everything shut off. i checked the electrical box and the cord had melted at the connection where it plugs into the electrical meter. But it was not a very hot day. My AC wasnt constantly running, and no sign inside the home of anything wrong. But manager says i will have to pay for electric meter cause it has to be my fault ...tho i only was usng original ac...not the window ac. Aswell as the plug in fan. Nothing else. Last time i left, i returned to my. Hot water heater being busted open and water shooting out the front of my house where the heater is at. Time before I returned to a water drain/overflow under my house split open and pouring water out there. Im all the sudden uncomfortable here and idk how come it isnt happening when i am home.  My manager also doesnt seem to like me. He doesnt like anyone  He also told me when i was moving in here, how he had got so tired of tenet cats,  he had them all putt down. He didn't even tell the owners what happened to their pets. Only i know that part. So i know he does mean stuff.. but idk if i am just over thinking things now.. any ideas or input
 Especially about the electrical cord. Idk why my breaker didnt trip if it was my fault


----------

